# Router issues



## Keith 76 (Dec 15, 2020)

My DW734 feed rollers skip when under a load. I have replaced the belt twice. Is there a way to adjust the tension on the chains that drive the rollers?


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm not an expert, but I'd wonder if there is something on the rollers preventing them from getting the full grip.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Are there no directions on your planer? When my Delta skipped, the out take power roller was cracked on one side not creating enough pressure to make good contact. 

Not sure how your worked exactly but you may raise it all the way and check power roller front and back..


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Keith.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you cleaned the rollers? They get covered with gunk and that can cause slipping. Contact DeWalt technical department .


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Clean the table as well. sometimes that gets gunked up and causes drag


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Keith 76 said:


> My DW734 feed rollers skip when under a load. I have replaced the belt twice. Is there a way to adjust the tension on the chains that drive the rollers?


I have a DW733 with the same issue I have tried everything Cleaned the rollers replaced the belt even replaced the chains. I thought the chains where too loose. The new ones seem to have the same tension as the old. I think mine may have an internal problem in the gearbox that drives the rollers I just haven't been brave enough to take it apart but that may be next. I hope you have better luck then I have.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Some Johnsons Paste Wax on the bed makes a big difference too, but cleaning your rollers should be the first step. I apply a new coat of wax to the bed of my DeWalt 735 before every time that I'm about to use it.

What has this got to do with "Router Issues", the title of your post?

Charley


----------

